# Babbs In New York



## clarkey7 (26/8/09)

Hi All,

We've been in New York for 4 days.
Brewed 2 BABBS recipes on a commercial scale with another one sceduled for tomorrow.

Below is a current list of the beers we have drunk so far.....  

*Samuel Adams*
Blue Moon Belgium White
Boston Lager
Summer Ale
Oktoberfest
Smuttynose Pumpkim Ale
Longhammer IPA
*Dogfishhead*
Peach Ale (Peche)
90min IIPA through a randall
RaisonD etre
*Slyfox Brewery *
Irish Red (Seamus)
Scottish Ale (cask)
Hop Project single hopped English Bitter (Whitbred)
Bluepoint Toasted Lager
Flyingdog Pale Ale
Anchor Steam
*Stones*
Arrogant Bastard IPA
Oak Bastard IPA
Levitation
Smoked Porter
Hurricane Kitty IPA
Sixpoints Bengal Tiger IPA
*Goose Island*
IPA
Nut Brown Ale
*Chelsea Brewing Company*
Checked Cab Blond Ale
Sunset Red Ale
Hop Angel IPA
The Gingerman House Ale (Infused with Ginger)
Captain Lawrence Expresso Stout
Weyerbacher Double Simcoe
21st Amendment Brew Free or Die IPA
Rogue Hazelnut Brown
Riverhorse Hopalotomus IIPA (cask)
Firestone Walker Hemp Ale (cask)
*Bear Republic*
Double Rocket IPA
Old Scouters Barleywine
Hop Rod Rye Ale
*Magic Hat*
Single Chair (cream ale)
9
*Victory*
Hop Devil
Wild Devil (wild hops)
*Sierra Nevada*
Bigfoot Barleywine
Pale Ale
Tripel
Southern Hemisphere Hop Harvest Ale
Ommegang Rouge
Southern Tier Mocha
Unibroue Maudite
Wintercoat Cockney Imperial Stout
Clipper City Loose Canon Hop3
Great Divide Hercules IIPA
Long Trail Blackberry Wheat
Avery Karma
Coniston Brewing Co. Bluebird Bitter
Collaboration not Litigation Ale (Avery and Russian River Salvation Beers blend)
*Olde Saratoga Brewing Company*
Lager
Red Tail Ale (amber ale)
Whitehawk IPA
Contract brewed Kone Island Lager
Hebrew Genesis
Autumn Lager (Oktoberfest)
Talon Barleywine
Eye of the Hawk Strong Ale
Black Stout
Black Eye = 50/50 blend Strong Ale and Stout
Genesis
Wexford Irish Cream Ale
Brooklyn Buzz Manhattan Meadery
Brooklyn Sorachi Ale (saison)
Tournay Black Stout Belgian
Jolly Pumpkin Oro de Calabaza Oak Aged Ale
Hand drawn Elysia Persens Porter
St Ambroise Oatmeal Stout
George Gales Prize Old Ale 1996
Rochefort 10
Tournay Black 10
*Brooklyn Brewery*
East India IPA
Pennant Ale
*Browns Brewing Company*
Brown Ale
Oatmeal Stout
Porter
Rye
*Davidson Brothers*
Wheat
Brown
Irish Red
IPA
Smoked Porter
Oatmeal Stout
Scotch
Double Hop IPA
Dacker Authentic Adrondack
Harpoon IPA
Guinness
Smithwicks
Guinness 250
Southern Tier IPA
Tredges (amber) through hopback
UBU American Brown Ale
Lake Placid Yeungling Lager
Budweiser American Ale
Killians Irish Red Ale
Newcastle Brown Ale
*Adirondack Brewery*
Pilsner
Saison
Belgian Pale Ale
IPA
Hefeweizen
Abbey Ale
Dirty Blonde Ale
Bear Naked Ale
Stout

We will update with pictures of the brewdays and add to the beer list as time permits,

Not a bad start hey fellas..


----------



## Katherine (26/8/09)

lucky ... that is alot of beer


----------



## chappo1970 (26/8/09)

I that just Ross's consumption list PB? :icon_drunk: 

Lucky lucky mungrels!

Hey we need pictures PB, lots and lots of pictures. I hope the trip is going well for you guys.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Scruffy (26/8/09)

Yup, pictures please!...

100 beers listed. 96 hours there...

Blimmin well done...!!

Do you get to eat?


----------



## Screwtop (26/8/09)

Only one of each Dave?

Screwy


----------



## np1962 (26/8/09)

You bringing back samples of each for BribieG? h34r:


----------



## yardy (26/8/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> *Dogfishhead*
> 90min IIPA through a randall



you lucky lucky bastards....

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: 
Yard


----------



## raven19 (26/8/09)

That is quite a list.

Enjoy the fruits of those brewers labour!

Feel free to pinch any recipes to bring back that you deem worthy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (26/8/09)

Having a fantastic time, but will need a long rest when I get back...

Arrived in Sarratoga on Sunday lunchtime, dropped our bags & hit the town.... we were out till 4.30am & then up at 7.00am to brew our 1st commercial batch (Daves Belgian Blonde), followed by another Pub Crawl till 4.30am & then up an hour later at 5.30am to travel an hour to our 2nd brew day (Mossyrocks APA). Mashed in at 8.00am & up to the bar for beers & newspaper interview. By the afternoon we were stuffed - So took a couple of growlers of Oatmeal stout from the brewery & picked up a growler of Sierra Nevada Tripple off cask from the local beer shop, for a few quiet ones at home tonight. Grabbed a couple of hours kip this afternoon, a quick trip to the local ale house for tea & a couple of pints, then back here to relax with the growlers & a spot of telly. It's now 2.00am so calling it a day.... up in 5 hours for our 3rd consecutive brewday (my Nelson CAP).

will post pics soon.

cheers...drinking for australia...

Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/8/09)

Don't know how you guys are keeping up. Sounds like a fantastic time and with that much beer to sample who would want to stop?
Enjoy the rest of the trip.

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (26/8/09)

Ross said:


> Having a fantastic time, but will need a long rest when I get back...
> 
> Arrived in Sarratoga on Sunday lunchtime, dropped our bags & hit the town.... we were out till 4.30am & then up at 7.00am to brew our 1st commercial batch (Daves Belgian Blonde), followed by another Pub Crawl till 4.30am & then up an hour later at 5.30am to travel an hour to our 2nd brew day (Mossyrocks APA). Mashed in at 8.00am & up to the bar for beers & newspaper interview. By the afternoon we were stuffed - So took a couple of growlers of Oatmeal stout from the brewery & picked up a growler of Sierra Nevada Tripple off cask from the local beer shop, for a few quiet ones at home tonight. Grabbed a couple of hours kip this afternoon, a quick trip to the local ale house for tea & a couple of pints, then back here to relax with the growlers & a spot of telly. It's now 2.00am so calling it a day.... up in 5 hours for our 3rd consecutive brewday (my Nelson CAP).
> 
> ...



you guys are hard core... I feel ill!


----------



## Paul H (26/8/09)

Ross said:


> Having a fantastic time, but will need a long rest when I get back...
> 
> Arrived in Sarratoga on Sunday lunchtime, dropped our bags & hit the town.... we were out till 4.30am & then up at 7.00am to brew our 1st commercial batch (Daves Belgian Blonde), followed by another Pub Crawl till 4.30am & then up an hour later at 5.30am to travel an hour to our 2nd brew day (Mossyrocks APA). Mashed in at 8.00am & up to the bar for beers & newspaper interview. By the afternoon we were stuffed - So took a couple of growlers of Oatmeal stout from the brewery & picked up a growler of Sierra Nevada Tripple off cask from the local beer shop, for a few quiet ones at home tonight. Grabbed a couple of hours kip this afternoon, a quick trip to the local ale house for tea & a couple of pints, then back here to relax with the growlers & a spot of telly. It's now 2.00am so calling it a day.... up in 5 hours for our 3rd consecutive brewday (my Nelson CAP).
> 
> ...



I shall pass on your travel diary to the members at tommorrow nights Babbs meeting, I don't want to hear of any choking guys go hard or don't come home, there will be plenty of time to sleep when you're dead :beerbang: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/09)

NigeP62 said:


> You bringing back samples of each for BribieG? h34r:



Ross knows that all I really want is a forty ounce bottle of Steel Reserve Malt liquor (mofo headbanging 8%) or St Ides or King Cobra or one of the other brands so I can drink it while I practice my hip hop routines. :icon_drunk: You can't get it here and I dearly want to clone a batch :chug:


----------



## browndog (26/8/09)

Jeebers, I hope you guys have got some nodoz or some such, stirling effort Dave and Ross, hope your livers make it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (26/8/09)

BribieG said:


> or one of the other brands so I can drink it while I practice my hip hop routines. :icon_drunk: :chug:



:lol:


----------



## yardy (26/8/09)

Ross said:


> Having a fantastic time, but will need a long rest when I get back...
> 
> Arrived in Sarratoga on Sunday lunchtime, dropped our bags & hit the town.... we were out till 4.30am & then up at 7.00am to brew our 1st commercial batch (Daves Belgian Blonde), followed by another Pub Crawl till 4.30am & then up an hour later at 5.30am to travel an hour to our 2nd brew day (Mossyrocks APA). Mashed in at 8.00am & up to the bar for beers & newspaper interview. By the afternoon we were stuffed - So took a couple of growlers of Oatmeal stout from the brewery & picked up a growler of Sierra Nevada Tripple off cask from the local beer shop, for a few quiet ones at home tonight. Grabbed a couple of hours kip this afternoon, a quick trip to the local ale house for tea & a couple of pints, then back here to relax with the growlers & a spot of telly. It's now 2.00am so calling it a day.... up in 5 hours for our 3rd consecutive brewday (my Nelson CAP).
> 
> ...




hmmm, never judge a man by his phone manner :mellow: 




nice one fellas :chug: :chug:


----------



## clean brewer (26/8/09)

What do I have to do to enter for Next Years trip to wherever???  Its too late to join now and be a part of the brew comp isnt it???

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/09)

clean brewer said:


> What do I have to do to enter for Next Years trip to wherever???  Its too late to join now and be a part of the brew comp isnt it???
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Membership is restricted to brewers living South of Torbanlea






B)


----------



## Paul H (26/8/09)

clean brewer said:


> What do I have to do to enter for Next Years trip to wherever???  Its too late to join now and be a part of the brew comp isnt it???
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



For this years prize the committee set a deadline of membership by the January meeting for qualifying for the trip. That being said next years prize hasn't be decided but in saying that membership has it's own rewards :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TidalPete (26/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Membership is restricted to brewers living South of Torbanlea



:icon_offtopic: And all the best to you both. :icon_cheers: 

Torbanlea was great! :super: 
The first glimpse of the sea from the train (If you could see anything through the soot in your eyes?) & was all sugar cane farms before the invasion. h34r: 

TP


----------



## clean brewer (26/8/09)

Paul H said:


> For this years prize the committee set a deadline of membership by the January meeting for qualifying for the trip. That being said next years prize hasn't be decided but in saying that membership has it's own rewards :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



So, it wouldnt be too late to join and be a part of these Monthly festivities??? And a chance of the big one, I heard it could be to the UK??


> Membership is restricted to brewers living South of Torbanlea


Just miss out by a bit, Ill have to move to Maryborough..... :blink: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/09)

I had a quick phone around and we've nudged the border a bit North to Little Pig Creek on the Bruce Hwy so you'll be fine.


----------



## Ross (28/8/09)

*The bar with free beer.*

Not only is it a bar, but a brewery. They brew their own fantastic beers as well as contract brewing for people like
http://www.shmaltzbrewing.com (just take a look at the brews, they are amazing)
They brew over 60 different beers a year & the bar is their tasting room, which is open to the public every day of the week. You just help yourself to any of the beers on tap - NO CHARGE. i guess the only "catch" if you want to call it one, is that you are technically limited to 2 of each beer on tap, but with over 20 to choose from & with no one counting, it's left to the customer. They also provide a free BBQ area & the locals put on a fantastic spread of smoked ribs etc for us last night. 
Basically, to run it as a bar, they would have to have licences etc that are not worth their time - they are foremost a brewery - So they give back to the community by supplying FREE beer. The bar is pretty busy at night, but nothing like what i suspect it would be like in Australia.

Dave working his way through the taps





We are guest judges at a charity commercial beer competition today - 50+ to work through...it's gonna be tough.


cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (28/8/09)

Let me just say, on behalf of the entire AHB community, we REALLY hate you both right now..... No, Really.......










Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (28/8/09)

Very nice... :icon_drunk: 

Glad youse are having a great time..  

 CB


----------



## Ross (29/8/09)

We made the front page of the papers today....here

Working part of the trip is now over..... time to let our hair down & have a few beers :icon_chickcheers: 


cheers ross


----------



## jlm (29/8/09)

Ross said:


> We made the front page of the papers today....here
> 
> Working part of the trip is now over..... time to let our hair down & have a few beers :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...



Yes you certainly deserve a few, sounds like you've been completely dry so far.


----------



## kirem (29/8/09)

View attachment 30209


----------



## Steve (29/8/09)

Ross said:


> *The bar with free beer.*
> 
> Not only is it a bar, but a brewery. They brew their own fantastic beers as well as contract brewing for people like
> http://www.shmaltzbrewing.com (just take a look at the brews, they are amazing)
> ...



Free Beer? Now thats just bizarre in a very very nice kind of way. Sounds like a great trip.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## winkle (29/8/09)

Ross said:


> We made the front page of the papers today....here
> 
> Working part of the trip is now over..... time to let our hair down & have a few beers :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...



It's about time, all that time spent brewing has obviously curtailed your drinking abilities. :blink: 
Not a bad article BTW.


----------



## bconnery (31/8/09)

I don't know, BribieG better not read the article


----------



## Paul H (31/8/09)

Do you think they're still alive? :huh: 

Cheers

PAul


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/09)

Paul H said:


> Do you think they're still alive? :huh:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PAul



Ross was as of last night, sent me a PM.. :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

bconnery said:


> I don't know, BribieG better not read the article


When I win next year I'll need to prepare for several months beforehand - get back into half marathons, go to the gym twice a day, go tee total for the last month, saturate my body with vitamins etc and I might just last the pace. B)


----------



## bconnery (31/8/09)

BribieG said:


> When I win next year I'll need to prepare for several months beforehand - get back into half marathons, go to the gym twice a day, go tee total for the last month, saturate my body with vitamins etc and I might just last the pace. B)



I was thinking more that you had been downgraded from your winning position, according to the article...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/8/09)

BribieG said:


> When I win next year I'll need to prepare for several months beforehand - get back into half marathons, go to the gym twice a day, go tee total for the last month, saturate my body with vitamins etc and I might just last the pace. B)




... and take me to drink the beers you won't be able to drink !


----------



## Ross (3/9/09)

Just got a call from the brewer at Dogfish Head inviting us over to see the brewery & then back over to stay over at his place & brew through the night with his mates. Mash in at 11pm & all wrapped up by about 4.30am. 
He works from 2pm to 10pm, so i asked if there was a bar there we could sit at & have a few drinks while we waited - The reply was - "Man, we have bright tanks everywhere". Should be a great couple of days  

Cheers Ross

P.S. the Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA has to be the hoppiest beer I've ever had - It was devine :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ross (3/9/09)

what a day  

Spent the afternoon with Dogfish Head,... been shown everything & half pissed from the bright tanks....these guys are awesome!!!

We are just mashing in & half the neighbour has turned out with homebrews & commercial offerings

Sam is coming in tomorrow morning to meet us....does it get any better than this... a huge thanks to BABBS for making all this possible.


cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/9/09)

You guys will be booking into Rehab when you get back!
Sounds like your having a seriously fantastic time, we're all jealous.

Andrew


----------



## jayse (3/9/09)

This is the greatest thing ever :super:


----------



## winkle (3/9/09)

Bloody hell, Dogfish Head - I'm impressed!  Errr, you are coming back aren't you.


----------



## Ross (3/9/09)

Getting seriously bloody pissed here.... & another 4 hours to go :icon_drool2: 

Cheers Ross & Dave & Zizzle (side show Bob)

Edit: spelling & Zizzle


----------



## Katherine (3/9/09)

Ross said:


> Getting seriously bloody pissed here.... & another 4 hours to go :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers Ross & Dave & Zizzle (side show Bob)
> 
> Edit: spelling & Zizzle




Ross what do you mean getting pissed. Sounds like you have being pissed the whole time.


----------



## bulp (3/9/09)

Sounds like your Microbrew saturation levels are reaching dangerous highs fellas :super: 

Now stop making us all jealous ! lucky buggers


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/09)

bconnery said:


> I was thinking more that you had been downgraded from your winning position, according to the article...



It's all good publicity for BABBs and Aussie home brew in general, if they had had to report the intricacies of the situation it would have spoiled the flow of the story, no hard feelings. Just to amplify for those not in the club and don't know the background, I hadn't really considered myself in with a chance in the comp (hoped I might pick up novice brewer or something) and had some vague idea that the trip was next March or April, in the meantime I had used up all my annual leave yada yada yada and I'm also a carer and could have made arrangements for my caree's sister to step into the gap for a couple of weeks but she would also need a fair amount of notice (Sydney) so my bad for not keeping on the ball But as I said, next year is another year. :lol: And the new kegerator more than compensates  

Also I understand that if next years prize is a trip to the USA west coast for the beer festival then a few members can go because if we get a group going then the cost reduces to a very affordable and attractive $$$$ indeed, and the winner just gets his or her trip free. Now that will be a pissup to totally dwarf Rosscoe and Dave's current drinking efforts. :beer:

Edit: all those navy blue logoed polo shirts marching into a bar, they'll be diving out of windows to get away from us :lol:


----------



## Katherine (3/9/09)

BribieG said:


> It's all good publicity for BABBs and Aussie home brew in general, if they had had to report the intricacies of the situation it would have spoiled the flow of the story, no hard feelings. Just to amplify for those not in the club and don't know the background, I hadn't really considered myself in with a chance in the comp (hoped I might pick up novice brewer or something) and had some vague idea that the trip was next March or April, in the meantime I had used up all my annual leave yada yada yada and I'm also a carer and could have made arrangements for my caree's sister to step into the gap for a couple of weeks but she would also need a fair amount of notice (Sydney) so my bad for not keeping on the ball But as I said, next year is another year. :lol: And the new kegerator more than compensates
> 
> Also I understand that if next years prize is a trip to the USA west coast for the beer festival then a few members can go because if we get a group going then the cost reduces to a very affordable and attractive $$$$ indeed, and the winner just gets his or her trip free. Now that will be a pissup to totally dwarf Rosscoe and Dave's current drinking efforts. :beer:



You have a fantastic attitude Bribie! :super:


----------



## bconnery (3/9/09)

BribieG said:


> It's all good publicity for BABBs and Aussie home brew in general, if they had had to report the intricacies of the situation it would have spoiled the flow of the story, no hard feelings. Just to amplify for those not in the club and don't know the background, I hadn't really considered myself in with a chance in the comp (hoped I might pick up novice brewer or something) and had some vague idea that the trip was next March or April, in the meantime I had used up all my annual leave yada yada yada and I'm also a carer and could have made arrangements for my caree's sister to step into the gap for a couple of weeks but she would also need a fair amount of notice (Sydney) so my bad for not keeping on the ball But as I said, next year is another year. :lol: And the new kegerator more than compensates



I know Bribie, I just couldn't resist the dig 

As for Ross and Dave, if they post again I may have to just give up and give serious thought to hating the bastards through sheer jealousy! 

I think I might have to go back and look at some photos and things from my various past beer adventures to take the edge off...


----------



## bradsbrew (3/9/09)

Bribie's passion for brewing has totally inspired me into brewing to guidlines and entering beers into competition. BABBS has also supported QLD brewers into doing this. It will be inyersting to see how many new brewers are entering into the QABC this year. Cant wait..

Brad


----------



## bconnery (3/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Bribie's passion for brewing has totally inspired me into brewing to guidlines and entering beers into competition. BABBS has also supported QLD brewers into doing this. It will be inyersting to see how many new brewers are entering into the QABC this year. Cant wait..
> 
> Brad


Well given they had 247 entries last year hopefully not too many more for the sake of the judges


----------



## Paul H (3/9/09)

Ross said:


> Getting seriously bloody pissed here.... & another 4 hours to go :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers Ross & Dave & Zizzle (side show Bob)
> 
> Edit: spelling & Zizzle




You boys make me proud to be a Babbs member, go hard :beerbang: 

Cheers

PAul


----------



## Scruffy (3/9/09)

bconnery said:


> ...they had 247 entries last year...



room for two small ones?


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/09)

I'm putting in 57 entries personally


----------



## Paul H (3/9/09)

BribieG said:


> I'm putting in 57 entries personally


 
Could be a problem Bribie :huh: 


1.Each entrant is restricted to two (2) entries per Category. Within this rule, no more than one (1) entry is allowed in any one Style. Category and Style guidelines can be found on the AABC website.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/09)

Paul H said:


> Could be a problem Bribie :huh:
> 
> 
> 1.Each entrant is restricted to two (2) entries per Category. Within this rule, no more than one (1) entry is allowed in any one Style. Category and Style guidelines can be found on the AABC website.
> ...



so what you are saying is that I have done 57 brews of 30 bottles per brew = 1710 bottles that I'll just have to drink my way through???  

Hmm might have to cut them down to the six that I have actually done for the comp


----------



## Scruffy (3/9/09)

Bugger, ...these things have guidelines? - better crack one, see what it tastes like ...then enter it the in appropriate category...


----------



## browndog (3/9/09)

I hate them, I want to rip them open with my bare hands, take their livers (but I'm still using it) and dry hop my latest IPA with them.

much hatred

Browndog


----------



## Scruffy (4/9/09)

I think it's great, lets hope we can do the same for our American brothers when they stumble accross...

Now then, which world famous micro should we start them on...

OK, round to chappo's then...


----------



## devo (4/9/09)

Today is my last full day in NY. Regrettably I was unable to manage to hook up with Ross and Co during my stay because my full holiday schedule <_< .

...eitherway I'm gonna miss the luxury of beer choice on offer here when I get back home.


----------



## eric8 (4/9/09)

devo said:


> ...eitherway I'm gonna miss the luxury of beer choice on offer here when I get back home.


Stuff that bag of yours full of beer then Devo, do you really need all those clothes in there?


----------



## Ross (4/9/09)

Our Dogfish Head stay was fantastic...

Did you get that recipe memorised Dave?



Here's the aftermath of our brew night which finished at approx 5.30am in the morning



Then back into Dogfish Head to chill out with Sam



++++

Drove the 4 hours back to Manhatten for our last nights drinking at the Blind Tiger.
Self imposed ban on alcohol from midnight tonight before the flight.

Oh good, another 14 new beers on the menu



Dave getting bleary eyed working his way through the list. We managed a glass each of all the
new beers before midnight, finishing up with our last beer in NY... a 19% RIS.



++++

WHAT A TRIP...... Shame you couldn't make it Bribie, but Dave did you proud.

Brewed 3 of our club beers on commercial set ups & drank over 320 new beers each, an average of over 1 every hour of our trip.

See you guys next week....


----------



## clean brewer (4/9/09)

So envious, especially after some inspiration from what Sam from Dogfish Head had to say on Beer Wars that I just watched... :beerbang: 

I reckon it would be tops to organise the same sort of trip for a bunch of brewers to head over, Id be in that for sure... Just like a Food Tour of Thailand or something, just better with Beer..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sav (4/9/09)

Rossco are you my father,you are a legend for what you have done for the brewing community ,thank you

sav.


----------



## TidalPete (4/9/09)

sav said:


> Rossco are you my father
> sav.



:huh: :blink: 
You're not certain? :lol: 

Just a joke mate. live with it.  

TP


----------



## Zizzle (5/9/09)

The boys would have gotten on the plane a few hours ago.

What a liver destroying trip... even for me... and I was only around for tasting around 50 beers of the 300+ they got through.

Ask Ross & Dave about the Breakfast Irish Car Bomb. And how to impress the bar staff by drinking the board at the blind tiger in a night. And how much alcohol is really in the Dog Fish Head 120 minute IPA. And about the Ssssssshhhhh at the Burp Castle.

For me Dogfish Head brewery and crew was definitely a highlight. What a great bunch. I'll definitely get down there again.
We had some interesting times navigating and driving "on the wrong side".

Dave mentioned that he could see himself happily bouncing between the Hudson Diner and The Blind Tiger everyday.

Thanks guys for all the shouts. Bring on the next trip. :beerbang:  :chug:


----------



## winkle (5/9/09)

So Dave is now 5 years older, 6 inches shorter and weighs 150kg, getting through customs might be tricky  .


----------



## Ross (6/9/09)

Home safe & sound after a very long journey home. Our flight was delayed 7 hours after they found liquid pouring out of someones case in the hold. Dave & I were sure it was one of ours as we had bought new suitcases & just filled them with beer (1 & 1/2 cases in both); we were well relieved when we heard it wasn't. We then got diverted to Sydney, which added even more time to the journey. Customs let us through without paying duties which was great news to finish the trip, especially considering the high gravity of the beers.
Thanks again Zizzle for looking after us in Manhatten, we had a ball.

cheers Ross


----------



## clarkey7 (6/9/09)

Ross said:


> Home safe & sound after a very long journey home. Our flight was delayed 7 hours after they found liquid pouring out of someones case in the hold. Dave & I were sure it was one of ours as we had bought new suitcases & just filled them with beer (1 & 1/2 cases in both); we were well relieved when we heard it wasn't. We then got diverted to Sydney, which added even more time to the journey. Customs let us through without paying duties which was great news to finish the trip, especially considering the high gravity of the beers.
> Thanks again Zizzle for looking after us in Manhatten, we had a ball.
> 
> cheers Ross


Thanks to BABBS for making this trip possible.
I had a fantastic time, drank many quality beers, learnt alot about all things brewing and intend sharing with our brewing communities back here in Aus.

We would have posted more info and pictures if we weren't so damn busy experiencing everything we possible could in the short time we had in the USA.

But now were are back and have over 1000 photos and videos to share with you......and many many drinking and brewing stories. :chug: 

Thanks to Zizzle our NYC consultant for the digs and enabling us to get a running start (literally off the plane) to the beer venues in Manhattan.

It's going to be hard to top that trip I can tell you.

Everyday was a once in a lifetime experience. :beerbang: 

I look forward to seeing and sharing with you all soon,

PB


----------



## NickB (6/9/09)

Did we all mention how much we hate you both right now..........



....


----------



## Duff (6/9/09)

Yes, very jealous at the time spent at Dogfish Head.

Cheers.


----------



## browndog (6/9/09)

Looking forward to a full report at the next BABBs meeting you blokes or I really will rip your livers out.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (8/9/09)

Brewers,

For those interested, Joe the Brewer at Dogfish Head has a blog here
There's a small piece on our visit....


Cheers Ross

Edit: We cracked a bottle of the 120 minute IPA today... aprrox 18 to 23% alc... Continuously hopped for the 2 hour boil & dry hopped every day for a month :icon_drool2: A little left if anyone's passing.


----------



## davewaldo (8/9/09)

Oh man... I'd be in there if I wasn't stuck in the studio! grrrr

Hopefully there will be some left in the morning when I pop in!

Good man Ross!


----------



## Zizzle (9/9/09)

Hey Dave you should get out your little black book and write up the beers we had that night in Delaware.

BTW: just got around to the beers you left me in the fridge. I'm enjoying the Freaktoberfest. Was a bit put off by the colour at first, but tastes good. Nice and malty.

The home brew in the stubbie was a bit rough. Heaps of apple on the nose, strange darkish colour, strong alcohol taste, and maybe a bit of kit twang. No wonder you bastards left it with me! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Ross (9/9/09)

Zizzle said:


> The home brew in the stubbie was a bit rough. Heaps of apple on the nose, strange darkish colour, strong alcohol taste, and maybe a bit of kit twang. No wonder you bastards left it with me! :icon_vomit:




That WAS a cider, a bloody nice one as well :lol: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Fourstar (9/9/09)

Ross said:


> That WAS a cider, a bloody nice one as well :lol:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Hahaha, funniest thing ive read all day!


----------



## Scruffy (9/9/09)

Ross said:


> :icon_drool2: A little left if anyone's passing.



...well didn't this one smack me round the face - there was an advert for a soft drink in Blighty...  (I think that orange guy is Chappo!)

Like dunking your face in a bowl of tropical fruit - pineapples, mangos, passionfruit. 

20%...


----------



## daemon (9/9/09)

This thread has made me very jealous, especially going to Dogfish Head!! I was lucky enough to enjoy one of their 60 minute IPA's last year in the US and salivated at the thought of trying the 120min! Glad to see you both did the Aussies proud though, I'm not sure my liver would be up to one new beer every hour of the trip!


----------



## clean brewer (9/9/09)

Whats a 18% Beer like???? :beerbang: 

My APA(6.8%) and A.I.P.A(7.31%) wreck me now after a few... h34r: My Barleywine looks like it will be about 10-11%.. :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## winkle (9/9/09)

Ross said:


> That WAS a cider, a bloody nice one as well :lol:
> 
> Cheers Ross



:lol: a classic best post.


----------

